
I earned over 100k$ as a SaaS solo-founder. I did it to protect my music - mikerubini
https://blog.rubini.solutions/welcome/
======
mikerubini
My name is Mike and I’m a software entrepreneur from Italy.

I earned over 100,000€ over the years as a SaaS solo-founder and bootstrapper.

I'm not rich at all, but I'm doing this for another reason: protecting my
music.

You see, I’m a jazz musician and I like to play. But, being a musician is hard
and if you want to earn a living by playing music, you most likely have to
compromise on your art.

This can mean playing weddings, doing gigs you don’t want to, or teaching kids
who are not interested in music at all, and while those are things that are
absolutely fine for others, I just don’t like them.

Now I can make time to play when I want and to help my family when they most
need my help.

I hope my journey can inspire you! Mike

